# Carter Magfence



## buffalosean

3" is a pretty short fence for re-sawing. I'm surprised Carter hasn't come out with an larger version. You should e-mail them the suggestion. You never know.


----------



## rodneyh

Did you also look at the magswitch base system? I'm trying to decide between these two fences, or possibly just buying the magnets and building my own. Any thoughts on their comparison?


----------



## richgreer

I did not consider the magswitch base system. I wish I had.

I'm sort of a fan of Carter. IMO, their stabilizer is amazing. I use on on my smaller bandsaw for the curvy stuff.

In my mind, there was a little confusion about the Carter magfence. I'd seen videos on Carter's guide system for bigger bandsaws. They do some pretty impressive resawing. In that video they use the original magfence. I thought that fence was impressive. I'm not sure of the height but it was probably about 4-5". All the magnets switched on and off with one switch. I wanted that fence but could not find where to buy one. When I called Carter they assured me that their new fence was "new and improved" and advised me that they had discontinued their original product.


----------



## NBeener

Rodney:

My brother WAS the product rep for MagSwitch for years (not any more), and gave me one of their mag-based resaw fences. I'd guess it IS six inches tall, and … I flat love it.

Lower the upper guide, position the board to be resawn, slide the fence against it, just ahead of the blade, twist the two magnets into the on position, and go. It's a single roller fence (they may have a double roller, too), and I think it's great. I've found no downsides, in using it.


----------



## Dusty56

Hi Rich , try getting hold of *Ellen35* or *Moonls* . 
They might have a couple of the older style fences for you. : )


----------



## ellen35

Rich,
moonls and I both bought the first generation Mag-fence. The second generation came out because of the poor design of the first one. This does look like an improvement with the knobs instead of end bars but, when I asked them about the problem at the Woodworking Show, they really did not want to discuss it. I was not happy.
Thanks Len… I'd get rid of my MagFence I in a heartbeat!


----------



## richgreer

ellen -

As I said before - - Based on my viewing of the video I saw, the magfence I looked like a good design. Indeed, I was looking to buy that model.

I don't want to bug you, but can you comment on the deficiencies of the Magfence I design?


----------



## Dusty56

I thought as much , Ellen : ) You're welcome !


----------



## ellen35

Rich,
The first iteration of the Mag Fence had handles on each end to unlock it from the table. You pushed down on the handle and it acted as a lever to lift the end of the fence. This was fine for a larger table… say a table saw. But, for a bandsaw table, it hung over the edge on one or both ends depending on if you centered it (both ends) or offset it (one end). So… the real problem lies with taking the fence off the table or moving it more than a poke. Both Lorna (moons) and I have jammed fingers pushing down on the unlock handle and, with it hanging off the table, the lever on one end really did not work correctly. I saw the new Mag Fence II and the design is soooo much better. The use of knobs to lock and unlock it is a great improvement. My original thought was to talk with them about possibly getting a break on the cost of the Mag II because the design of the Mag I was so poor. The just kept insisting that the Mag I design was fine (so why is there a Mag II????). I know Lorna called Carter and spoke with someone who was distinctly unhelpful. I expect more from Carter as they are a very reputable company and I really like their bandsaw guide systems. I think you will be happy with the Mag II if it is high enough for your re-sawing.
Ellen


----------



## richgreer

Thank you Ellen.

I think I will be happy with the Magfence II, now that I have added the face board. With that face board I have a 6" high fence and I believe it will serve me well. Nonetheless, I will argue that I should not have to make some significant modifications to the fence for it to be usable for my purposes. Within a few days I will be resawing an 8-10" wide board of walnut. That will be the real test. I'm holding off until a new band saw blade arrives.


----------



## Gerry1

Rich,
Thank you for the great review, and the limitations you have found. Ellen, thank you so much for the history, the clarity, and a current users' perspective of what works and what does not. This is VERY helpful!

I've been looking at the Carter Magfence II with great interest…. Currently am using a Wood slicer blade with the existing fence on my Rikon, with an 8" extension for wide board re-sawing. Once I set the drift angle, I have had good and consistent results with boards up to 11".

Rich, please let us know how the mag fence 2 works with your walnut cuts. Thanks!


----------

